
Can You Re-Copyright Works That Fall Into Public Domain? High Court To Rule - kevruger
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-can-you-re-copyright-works-that-fall-into-public-hands-high-court-to-ru/
======
johngunderman
Is this even possible? Maybe it is just my ignorance of copyright law here,
but I was under the impression that in the US copyright is granted
automatically upon the creation of a original work. Copyright is not something
you apply for. If that is the case, I can't see how one could attempt to re-
copyright a work. Or am I missing something?

